# [How To] Update your TUG Membership email address



## Makai Guy (Apr 14, 2018)

[NOTE: This post deals with the email address associated with your *paid TUG Membership*, if you have one.  This is separate from any email address you may have associated with your account here on the TUGBBS.  For help with your TUGBBS email address see *this post*.]

*To update your TUG Member email address:*

*Log into your TUG Member account*, using the Username and Password you have established for the Member Login system, here: *Member Sign-in Page*. You'll see a form that looks like this:






When successfully logged in, you will be taken to your Member Dashboard.  Click on the MY EMAIL box:








The MY EMAIL page has your current email address pre-filled in.  Enter your the new address you want to replace it with.




Click the 'Save" button.


----------

